# Mantis Shrimp : Pets or Pests ? news article ...



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I got this today and it's worth a read or sticky :

http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/msubpestmshrimp/a/aa110498.htm


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

Good read, it was pretty unbiased which was a good change. I think they would be a fantastic creature to keep in a dedicated tank. Would never trust it with other animals though. Luckily they are pretty sort after over here so its not to hard to find an aussie enthusiast to take it off your hands if you ever get one. 

They are definately on my "future things to keep" list, they just seem so fascinating.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

We used to have one on display in it's own tank. It was a real crowd pleaser! We rigged up a split-pipe burrow for it which was fastened to the front glas, thereby letting everyone see it in it's burrow. The tank's light was red, which fooled the mantis into coming out by day.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They are sought after here. Lots put them in their sumps.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

always wanted one, just never set up a tank, think a 20 tall is to thin of glass to rish it, i might toss one in my old 46 one day, but im setting it up as an eel tank for now, maybe even an octo tank later, im trying to make it escape proof.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Still have a tank waiting for one..


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey!you got that article from debbie and stan hauter from about.com lol.... i just checked my mail and i saw that that is this weeks article on the newsletter... lol

The LFS down the block from my office always has em in stock. Personally i wouldnt own one... its not that aesthetically pleasing that i would not rather have any other life in the tank...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Just having something that dangerous in a tank makes my toes tingle... can't wait to have one of my own.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> Just having something that dangerous in a tank makes my toes tingle... can't wait to have one of my own.


if you are into that kinda stuff, just get a blue ring. lol


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol I'm not THAT foolish


----------

